# My dogs don't really shed.



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

No joke. I've been waiting and waiting for the fur to fly but so far I guess I've been lucky. My pups are now 11 and 6 mo. Shouldn't we have had the "big one" by now? I don't mean to sound like I'm looking forward to this because I'm not. And I probably sound like a total idiot but I'm just curious. Am I in for a big surprise?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe not. My dogs rarely shed much in the first year. And that is funny because all that puppy fur goes somewhere. But it is certainly not like the undercoat shed. 

Don't worry, you will experience it soon enough.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Ahhh you're so lucky my 2 she'd like crazy with all the fur they lose I could make another gsd  lol I have to vacuum 2 times a day and sweep once..

So count your lucky stars 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

LOL, they have their first coat still. A dog will shed but less if no worms and feed right


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

aw darn. I'm having the same "issue" with Grizzly and we were hoping that maybe better feed or better breeding or...something (fairy dust?) was keeping the hair under control. 

*dreading the arrival of the hair*


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

harmony said:


> LOL, they have their first coat still. A dog will shed but less if no worms and feed right


 
Now that you say that I seem to remember reading Raw fed dogs shed less. ? Sounds like only time will tell.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

This was the thread I was talking about on another thread. I said I was jealous. .lol . I have to vacuum 2 x a day. I swear, even when walking my dog I can see hair coming off :laugh:


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> This was the thread I was talking about on another thread. I said I was jealous. .lol . I have to vacuum 2 x a day. I swear, even when walking my dog I can see hair coming off :laugh:


I saw your comment on the other thread. LOL I assumed by now we would have some shedding going on. My oldest is about to turn 1 in a couple of weeks. I'm going to cross my fingers and hope we are lucky.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

OP - your house is carpeted isn't it? Carpet hides a lot of sins.

Kaiser drops enough fur


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

NTexFoster said:


> OP - your house is carpeted isn't it? Carpet hides a lot of sins.
> 
> Kaiser drops enough fur


 
Nope. All hardwood and tile. I do have a Roomba that goes through the house everyday but there is no more hair now than before the pups.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I am going to say this very quietly so that the fur gods don't hear but Ranger doesn't shed too much either. I still have to vacuum every few days but that doesn't seem too bad too me since I have a GSD and an Aussie. Ranger is 16 months and Buzz is almost 12 yo. They used to shed more but when I switched their food the shedding got to be much less.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

My dog shed a little year round and I thought it was not too bad. Then we moved to a different climate, and I finally realized what people mean when they say shepherds shed and blow their coat. The shedding was massive, it was basically a replacement of the coat. I had to take my dog to a park, stand near a trashcan and brush! And do the same thing next day., and clean our place every day and the hair was everywhere including such places as refrigerator. The new coat was nice, healthy, sparkly and waivy with the softest undercoat, and it didn't shed for half a year. Now I see the first signs of the shedding season again and I dread it  Oh, forgot to say that my dog is almost 6 yo.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

GSD07 said:


> My dog shed a little year round and I thought it was not too bad. Then we moved to a different climate, and I finally realized what people mean when they say shepherds shed and blow their coat. )


Did you move from a colder climate to a warmer one? I am just curious about which climates cause more shedding. I am in the Philadelphia area and I am not seeing too much shedding but for my dogs I think it is more a function of food than climate.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Depending on when your dog was born (in the season cycle) and the age it is, it might take almost 2 years for a fully blown coat and for you to realize what you have on your hands. My dog's shedding seemed delayed as well as he was born at the end of the summer and only got his final adult coat due to that by the end of his second winter. After that winter is when I really noticed the blowing of the coat.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Eko is 5 months away from his second birthday and is starting to shed more. We have summers that get to 110+ and winters that get below 0 so I'm sure next year he will start blowing his coat.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Very little shedding from Gus so far. He is almost 11 months. I too am waiting for next summer....after a winter here he is sure too have a thick coat that will need to go somewhere.


----------

